# late 80's-which model?



## Nashua (Aug 1, 2007)

Does anybody know the year and model of the following pictures. I've owned it since 94. I call it hodgepodge.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Colnago Superissimo*

One of the longest production frames Colango's probably made. Early 80's-mid/late 90's. Originally made from Columbus SL. The one you have is probably late 80's given the chrome fork, curved and not straight legs and braze on FD tab. Early models did not have the FD tab, later ones had a straight leg fork. The last production was made from Columbus Brain. 

Not sure they ever made the Superissimo from SLX as this was used for the Conic, also known as the Conic Spiral, etc. Well, I've never seen one FWIW.

Nice mix, Shimano, SunTour, Campy and Mavic.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

*Early 90's*

I suspect your bike is later than 1980's. I just had a look at my 1988-89 catalogue and the seat-stay ends at the seat-tube were engraved with the word "COLNAGO". In 1989-1990, the steel frames were finished with the "club / clover" logo at the seat-stays.

As the previous post, there is braze-on FD hanger. Also, the head tube lugs are chromed which are not for the 80's Colnago Super with SL tubes.

I checked my 1991 catalogue there are two models with SL tubes.
ESAMEXICO with Columbus SL-Record ESAMEXICO tubing with six ribs
SUPERPIU with Columbus SL tubes
The 1991 models has a bit more updated decals than yours.

Since there are no ribs and standard SL decal ... I would peg this one as Colnago Superpiu ~ 1989-1990 model.


----------

